# Headers and exhaust smog



## Zachary Cote (Jan 26, 2018)

In the city I’m in they smog for inspection and I was wondering if anyone else has to go through smog testing too and what full exhaust did y’all use


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

People in smog states either keep the stock exhaust or do Carb approved shorty headers. Definitely have to keep cats in the system as well.


----------



## Zachary Cote (Jan 26, 2018)

Carb? Approved headers?


----------

